# Filly's first season!



## air78 (22 February 2008)

One of my fillies turned 1yo a couple of weeks ago.......... and it would now appear she's having her first season! Is this normal? It seems very early to me  
	
	
		
		
	


	





She jumped out of her field twice the other day for no apparent reason, and was heading off, on her own, into parts of the yard she's never even been to before; the explination now is that she was heading towards the boys 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Today she has been lifting her tail and flashinmg, winking and squirting at her gelding 'nannies' 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 one of whom has had to be removed as it all too much for him............. oh dear


----------



## arwenplusone (22 February 2008)

PMSL!  I hope that dosn't happen to me in a few months time!


----------



## AndyPandy (22 February 2008)

Any time between 12 and 24 months old is perfectly normal for puberty, and the accompanying first season 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She's growing up, and obviously feeling a bit funny now she's got estrogen surging around - I'm sure she'll calm down after her first few seasons.


----------



## KarynK (22 February 2008)

Just out of interest was she an early foal?  AP will probably be able to quote this but I read some TB research that found early fillies were more likely to cycle in their 1st year if they were born pre May I think?


----------



## AndyPandy (22 February 2008)

I believe this is the case too - I think even June &amp; July fillies are fairly likely to cycle in their first year, but not August or September fillies; but yes, the earlier the higher the chance of being closer to 12 months when they first start cycling. The paper was Foster et al. 1986 if anyone wants to read it


----------



## volatis (22 February 2008)

One of our yearling show pony fillies cycled last season, strongly too, what a little tart. She was an early foal (March I think)


----------



## air78 (22 February 2008)

Yes, she is an early TB- end of Jan. She's flat bred, but is clearly an excellent jumper  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Poor little girl, I hope she settles down soon


----------



## amandaco2 (23 February 2008)

my filly had her first season aged 11 months lol.


----------



## brackenhappy (23 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
my filly had her first season aged 11 months lol. 

[/ QUOTE ]

snap!! and what a bloody nightmare she was!!! no fence was safe as she just had to get in with the 30 yr old TB gelding so she could 'flirt' with him!! she was non stop winking, squirting, screaming etc and i was loosing the will to live with her!! she was that bad that i asked my vet for something but he said i had to let her have her first season naturally then if she was still really bad try something for her second. second season came and she was'nt that bad so let her get on with it. lost her at 13 months old so dont know how she would have continued.


----------



## The Original Kao (24 February 2008)

god my filly is coming up for 10 months old, i'm now going to keep my fingers crossed her 1st season is not that bad. 
or panic mode till it's over 
	
	
		
		
	


	




maybe i should put her in with some boys so she at least doesn't have to jump out of her field to flirt


----------



## CBFan (24 February 2008)

oh dear god! I live in fear!


----------



## brackenhappy (24 February 2008)

it might help putting her in with the boys then you wont spend ages putting her back in her own field then 5 mins later getting her out of the other field!!!!!! she wasn't any worse to handle but she had been handled from birth so dont know if that helped as well!!! she was just more stubborn than normal when walking away from the boys!!!!! fingers crossed for you  that you have it easier than me!! her back legs where filthy though from the constant squirting :-( that drove me insane as well!!!!


----------

